# Looking to put a call list together for Bluewater trips.



## koilane (Feb 1, 2008)

I would like to put together a list of people that I can call when planning a Blue Water trip. I try to go at least once a month, more if weather cooperates. I have had some trouble filling the boat. I typically start looking early in the week, got a pretty good idea by Wen. afternoon to Thur. morning, if everything is still calm I leave by Fri. afternoon to get to the boat. Most of the time I have to work a full day Fri. and not be able to leave the dock till late Fri. or very, very early Sat. morning. I do not have a place to stay, so I sleep on the boat even if we leave Sat. morning. 4 people can sleep comfortably, next to some one, and then I have two big bean bags.

I only plan trips when I think the weather is going to be good for the trip, not interested in having the crap beat out of me. All I am interested in this time of year is over night trips. Typically we go after Grouper and AJ's on the way out, maybe some trolling(would like to do more of this)and fish the rigs at night for B.F and YFT. I am not going to sleep unless there is Swordfish lines in the water. If we have time we will fish our way back in. I have to get back in early enough to clean fish and boat, then drive 3.5 hrs home. This means back at the dock somewhere along lunch on Sun.

I hit I-65 in Greenville for those of you who will have to travel as well. Maybe we can save some gas. This can be discussed with those individuals.

I leave out of the Orange Beach area.

The boat is a Stamas 310 Express, twin 225 optis, Lee's 18 foot outriggers, 280 gallons of gas. Garmin 5212 system, 1kw transducer, XM weather, still have to mount the radar. I am wanting to have a hardtop and isinglass(sp?) installed before I mount it. As soon as I can sell my other boat this will happen. Bring a rain coat till then.

Shower(cold water), bathroom, and the boat sleeps great.

I am thinking a crew of 4 or 5, I will go with a little as 3, it just costs more. 

A close guess on money: 

On our Thanksgiving trip, included bait,ice,beer,food, gas and oil

3 people $200.00 per person

4 or 5 will get some cheaper, you buy more food, beer, bait.

OnThanksgiving we cameback with 80 gallons on a bigtrip. I feel very comfortable with our range. 

We add up the receipts, and I have digital floscans and know exactly how much gas and oil we burn. You will know exactly why the trip cost what it did. I have been a victim of someone guessing and getting that feeling of being abused on the money end, I did not like it at all.

I have all to the big game tackle,50's and 80's,bait rods, spinning rods, fighting belts, sword lights, lures, and terminal tackle we need. There is no need to crowd the boat unless you want to bring a jigging rod or something similar.

Other than that all I can tell you is there is a line in the water at all times unless we are running, and I like to fish hard.

As far as drinking on the boat, it is allowed and I enjoy a cold beer myself. You will keep your safety and everyone else's in mind while doing this and moderate your amount accordingly. This will be a fishing trip, not a booze cruise. 21 years old will be enforced, I am not getting sued. No Drugs. I will call the coast guard and the rest of us will continue to go fishing.

Unless you become life threating sick, do not expect the boat to turn around. Like I said, it is comfortable below:hotsun

If you own a boat and need someone to help, contact me as well. As long as I know by Thurs,. I can usually leaveout on Fri., Thursday with a little more planning, and I am willing to travel along the coast from Venice to Destin for the right trip.

For those of you who wish to contact me for more details:

David Lane

[email protected]- email your contact info here, I will email early in the week, and will confirm by phone close to the trip

334-874-9815 5pm to 9pm


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds good. I do admire the way you spelled it out. I already have plenty of rides out, but, I do like the "no rocks left unturned". Keeps everything up front. What Marina? (Just curious)


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

pm sent

Jimmy


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

You ain't messin around. 

Be sure to take pictures and post them!


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

pm and email sent


----------



## DKfromAK (Nov 8, 2008)

pm sent, thanks!


----------



## koilane (Feb 1, 2008)

Downtime 2,

Thanks for the vote of confidence in the way I put it, I was a little worried I sounded like a hard azz yesterday. Then I saw your post right before I left and felt better that the people I would want to fish with would know how to take it.

The boat is actually trailered close to the Orange Beach water tower, so I either put in at the public launch or another private one on the island. I have a couple ofprivate docks that I can tie up to while inshore.

Yes, it is a really big boat to be trailering. Comes with its pros and cons.

Hope to see you out there soon


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

PM and e-mail sent.

Thanks!!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

This looks like a great opportunity. If I can get off the lake this year I'll give you a call. Thanks.


----------



## koilane (Feb 1, 2008)

To everyone else, espically those who responded so quickly

First of all, I was very pleasantly surprised at all the really good responses I had. I am really looking forward to fishing with you. I have canceled trips for not even being able to get 3 people. I really feel this problem might be solved and I will make an effort to go more often.

Right now, I beleive I have enough on the list to consider this post put on "Pause", I will contact every single person that has PM'ed or emailed to this point in the next few days. Those of you past this point, please feel free to respond. I will keep up with the numbers, I am just not going to respond at this moment. You never know what will come up. I will typically have to fill 2 to 4 slots every trip.

Tight lines!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a reference thread to whet ya'lls appetite.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic228891-27-1.aspx

Fish Guy, I better be high up on that call list! If I can get away, I'm there dude!


----------



## flintlock427 (Aug 19, 2008)

Iknow i am late but ,i am intrested Missing One just told me about this thread so if a place is available i am intrested .if it matters, i also own a 20' Shamrock in board. thanks for the post ,anthony are flintlock427


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

:reallycrying



late in seeing this....but if you need one.



Let me know!!!!!!!!!!



Gary


----------

